# Compact vertical hives - reference collection.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Might as well start a collection of resources about compact vertical hives.

Here is a very good PDF.
Some google translation will be needed.
Very good photos contain lots of detail just as is.
The author of the PDF is located at about USDA zone 4 - this is where he runs the said hives (in Russia).

A quick quote of page 14.


> Boxes consist of sandwiched plywood (inside), foam insulation - 3cm, plastic outside.
> Each body is for 9 frames with one round entrance.
> Frame size - 300mm x 230mm.
> Roof telescoping, insulated with foam; bottom depth 8-9 cm with front entrance slot and rear access.
> A hive set: 5 bodies, two bottoms, two roofs (to support the hive splitting).


I really like the frame ideas - look at page 20 and page 22.

"Northern" hive.
https://naturalbeekeeping.ru/lib/safronov2.pdf


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

GregV said:


> Might as well start a collection of resources about compact vertical hives.


Here is an outstanding CVH (Compact Vertical Hive) design, IMO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn1E4xh4qiA&t=799s

I really want to try this one.

PS: I kind of like this quick term - CVH; 
nothing against Warre, but the modern CVHs are really different systems and are.... better;
in Russian them call them "МФУ"s - SFH (Small Format Hives); but they are all vertical; so the CVH sounds better to me.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Also will attach this reference - those who want will be able to google translate.
Lot of pictures.
A very popular classic now days, Russian version of CVH called "UDAV" (corrected - finally found the source of the name; УДАВ = *у*лей *Дав*ыдова - by the author name, it turns out).
https://stasovapasika.com/books/pchelovozhdenie-v-ule-udav.pdf


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

A good general reference video about "Northern" hive in operation.
Pretty much - a vertical hive built around short top-bar Lang deep frame.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHCNU-jnESY&index=5&list=PLcZqY9kvebYmSeKqFsoKakcxXFL83-ado

PS: the actual subject of this video - looking for QCs; 
well - that was some hassle looking for those all way top box to the bottom box (this is where I really enjoy my horizontal rigs)


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

A very good book in PDF format about a popular CVH "UDAV" from the hive's author. 
(originally - "УДАВ").

Some of the contents will overlap with the PDF about "УДАВ" I posted above (but not all of it per what I can see).

Too bad - this is in Russian.
Not so bad - you can Google translate the pages.
I am reading it as I am trying to formulate my own path in the CVH world (for sure, I want to adopt the small frames onto my program).

View attachment УДАВ.pdf


----------



## John_M (Aug 13, 2019)

I find I get better results and a 10,000 charachter limit using Yandex translate. The bigger charachter limit makes it much easier to read. All online translators have quirks, some are pretty funny. My russian's pretty rusty but with watching videos and reading books it is getting back to where it once was.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

John_M said:


> I find I get better results and a 10,000 charachter limit using Yandex translate. The bigger charachter limit makes it much easier to read. All online translators have quirks, some are pretty funny. My russian's pretty rusty but with watching videos and reading books it is getting back to where it once was.


You can always do page by page.
This an excellent book about an excellent and original hive and I still highly recommend (even if some pain).
I will not build this exact design, but stole lots of ideas from book - the little frame is the actual gem.


----------

